

Pulse: a new urban bike concept from Teague - cake
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/pulse_a_new_urban_bike_concept_from_teague_14220.asp

======
Devils-Avacado
What's the innovation here? The luminescent-painted frame?

It looks weaker than the traditional internal triangle...which is ironic
considering they are framing it as "a tribute to the triangle".

Bicycle turn signals aren't new...you just never see them because they are
useless. They can only be seen in the dark, and hand-signals and head-nods are
much more visible by drivers, who wouldn't even notice another small blinking
light on your bicycle.

Other than that it looks like a normal fixie. Pedal cages, front disc brake,
and messenger bars. Awful for riding long distances or up and down hills, or
making frequent stops.

We don't know who would be manufacturing the frame, wheels, or components, or
if they are quality or not.

This is basically just a "look I make shiny bike tiem" post.

------
nathanb
Am I the only one who failed at navigating Teague's website to actually find
information on the bike?

Also, am I the only one who wants to buy one _right now_?

